# Gateway MX3414 Drivers



## LeviathanFafner (Aug 31, 2006)

Any one know where I can get the drivers for my MX3414 Laptop? my restore partition is gone and all I have is the OS disk.


----------



## computerhakk (Aug 31, 2006)

LeviathanFafner said:


> Any one know where I can get the drivers for my MX3414 Laptop? my restore partition is gone and all I have is the OS disk.


Is that like an OEM Windows OS disc? Or like a Gateway recovery disk? If it is a recovery disk, most likely.. a lot of your drivers are in there. Additionally, if that partition was the one that contained all the neccessary drivers for your pc, the one way to find out is to manually check all your hardwares to their specifics and find the driver that way. You can try contacting Gateway if they can offer you any assistance as far as giving you a new disc with the drivers and such.


----------



## Flameout (Sep 2, 2006)

LeviathanFafner said:


> Any one know where I can get the drivers for my MX3414 Laptop? my restore partition is gone and all I have is the OS disk.



I have  all of the drivers into one zip file. I recently had to do the same to my own 3414. Let me know if you need them


----------



## LeviathanFafner (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya man that would be great if you could get me those. My email is leviathanfafner@gmail.com


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 5, 2006)

You can download the drivers here:

http://rapidshare.de/files/30784607/MX3414_Drivers.exe


----------



## LeviathanFafner (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks a ton man!


----------



## pwzaw (Nov 8, 2006)

*one more time...*

unfortunately I bought gateway mx3414... can somebody upload this drivers one more time, please?

Pawel


----------



## sifurich (Jan 25, 2009)

*Gateway Laptop MX3414 Drivers*

Does anyone have the drivers for the Gateway Laptop MX3414 I have the OS disc, but it dosen't contain the drivers on it. Thx


----------



## Rockhen (Aug 27, 2009)

Gooday

As everyone who forgot to use a gost and format the restore partition , I can't find any trace of these drivers. You are my last hope.


----------



## Rockhen (Sep 12, 2009)

*Good new's*

I finaly found a place to download them. YOUHOU!!

http://support.gateway.com/s//Mobile/Q106/Bishop/1009050nv.shtml

Enjoy


----------



## elkwelder (Dec 28, 2009)

*To Flameout*

Hey,

I have the GateWay mx 3414....I need those drivers you have in that zip file. Can you send them to me?  elkwelder692yahoo.com Thank You


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2009)

elkwelder said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have the GateWay mx 3414....I need those drivers you have in that zip file. Can you send them to me?  elkwelder692yahoo.com Thank You



What's wrong with getting your drivers here? 

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/ddaStep.asp?Tab=All


----------

